# Rhodes Frozen Dough Fun Creations



## MrsLMB (Oct 12, 2013)

I have been using this product since moving to Ohio. 

I love it.

It's so easy and when you don't have time to make your own bread from scratch, this is a really good sub.

I was on their website and thought they had some really good ideas and wanted to share them with all of you.

Sculpture | Rhodes Bake-N-Serv


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 12, 2013)

I sometimes keep a pkg of Rhodes dough balls in the freezer.  Usually their whole wheat.  Great for making just a couple hamburger buns at a time.   I 've also made clover leaf rolls for dinner,  I may I prefer home made bread for dinner rolls, these are easy for small meals or small family size.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 13, 2013)

Interesting ideas!  The leaf and acorn one is especially intriguing.  I usually make pull aparts for swishy sandwiches with their frozen white rolls.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 13, 2013)

These are adorable!  Loved the spider dip bowl, great find!


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 13, 2013)

I love Rhodes dough, always keep some in the freezer. Very convenient.


----------

